# Herobikes Roth oder Fahrradkiste etc.



## Mr.hardtail (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Mountainbikefreunde,

möchte mir ein Ghost HTX 7500 Disc kaufen. Ist jemand von euch der in Roth ansässige Ghost-Händler (Herobikes) bekannt?? Wie ist der Werkstattservice??
Vielleicht sollte ich mein Bike doch in Nürnberg kaufen.

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Beelzebub (10. Dezember 2004)

zur fahrradkiste kann ich nur sagen      haben ahnung,sind echt nett und du bist echt gut aufgehoben dort.

zu herobikes kenn ich nur vom hörensagen . soll aber nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (11. Dezember 2004)

jup, fahrradkiste ist echt top. hab mein bike auch von dort. super nette leute, die sich zeit für dich nehmen


----------



## Dolomo (14. Dezember 2004)

Herobikes in Roth ist ein echt super Laden!!! Kann nur positives Berichten. Ich würd den Händler nehmen, der näher ist.


----------



## showman (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

hab mit beiden Läden sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Airwastl (18. April 2006)

Da ich noch nie in der fahrradkiste war kann ich keine unterschiede nennen. Über den Herobikes kann ich nur possitives berichten. 1 a Werkstattservice.  Super kompetent. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. April 2006)

Airwastl schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich noch nie in der fahrradkiste war kann ich keine unterschiede nennen. Über den Herobikes kann ich nur possitives berichten. 1 a Werkstattservice.  Super kompetent. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


wenn man das alter des threads bedenkt hat der gute das _Ghost HTX 7500 Disc_ schon wieder zu schrott zerfahren ...


----------



## Didi123 (20. April 2006)

Moin,

Herobikes ist in der Münchener Str., richtig? 
Kann mir auch einer verraten wo die Fahrradkiste ist...?

Ich kenn' in Roth bisher nur den Zweirad Müller, und der liegt mir irgendwie gar nicht so...


----------



## saalfelder (20. April 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Herobikes ist in der Münchener Str., richtig?


Falsch. Die sind umgezogen. Jetzt zu finden hinter der Kirche gegenüber vom Rathauseingang, um die Kirche rum. Weiß jetzt net, wie die Anschrift ist. Aber die Teflonnummer stimmt noch.


			
				Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn' in Roth bisher nur den Zweirad Müller, und der liegt mir irgendwie gar nicht so...


Der Verkauf ist nicht ganz so übel, wenn's um Zubehör geht. Wenn man fragt, kann man auch mal ein Schnäppchen bekommen. Bsp.: Winterhandschuhe für 16 EUR anstatt 35 EUR.
Ein Rad hab' ich da noch nicht gekauft.
Wenn du siehst, daß sie mir anstatt einen Achter aus dem Hinterrad vom Bike meiner Frau, gleich eine neue Felge für heftig Euronen verkaufen wollten und der Stadler mir das gleich und kostenlos gemacht hat. Das kann man von der Werkstatt halten.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Didi123 (20. April 2006)

saalfelder schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Wenn du siehst, daß sie mir anstatt einen Achter aus dem Hinterrad vom Bike meiner Frau, gleich eine neue Felge für heftig Euronen verkaufen wollten und der Stadler mir das gleich und kostenlos gemacht hat. Das kann man von der Werkstatt halten.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Oh danke! In deren Anfahrtskizze ist immer noch Münchener Str.!

Den Müller hab' ich schon so in der Richtung eingeschätzt...
Hab' bisher bei denen nur Kleinkram geholt, wurde aber skeptisch, als mir der Senior als Ersatz für eine Deore Achse irgendein Teil aus der Wühlkiste andrehen wollte, mir der Bemerkung: "Das passt schon irgendwie, was anderes hab' ich jetzt nicht da!" 
Hat mir nicht mal angeboten, für das benötigte Teil die Artikelnummer zu suchen und entsprechenden Ersatz zu bestellen!

Wie auch immer...

Didi


----------



## showman (20. April 2006)

Geh zu Herobikes. Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Hab kürzlich dort ein Bike gekauft und bin äußerst zufrieden. Service, Preis und Beratung ist alles vom feinsten  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

